
Even Psychologists Respond to Meaningless Rewards - ALee
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/even-psychologists-respond-to-meaningless-rewards/?ex_cid=538twitter
======
arcticfox
Creative, and with an unsurprising result to me : scientists are people too.

I'm curious what actively publishing scientists think about this, however.
Anything flawed with this or background information that adds more context to
the results?

~~~
dccooper
Nope, we're people too. We like meaningless rewards just as much as the rest
of you.

Now please give me upvotes for this comment.

